# levels after a walk



## Largesse1! (Aug 12, 2020)

Dear Forum,

I recently stopped taking Gliclazide (but still taking Metformin) as an experiement. I just went for a walk (10,200 steps) and my level on return was 6.7. When I was on gliclazide I would have expected it to go down to 4s or low 5s. Any thought? Is 6.7 high after a longish walk?


----------



## grovesy (Aug 12, 2020)

Metformin works in a different way to Gliclazide.


----------



## SueEK (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi, I suppose it depends what your levels were before your walk. I am on Metformin, last HbA1c 44, normal weight and my bg’S are always in the 6s or 7s, only very occasionally in the 5s so to me that would be a normal reading but we are all different.


----------



## Largesse1! (Aug 12, 2020)

SueEK said:


> Hi, I suppose it depends what your levels were before your walk. I am on Metformin, last HbA1c 44, normal weight and my bg’S are always in the 6s or 7s, only very occasionally in the 5s so to me that would be a normal reading but we are all different.


Thanks SueEK,

That's helpful to know. Your HbA1c record looks great. I hope mine will do similar.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 13, 2020)

I have found recently that exercise like walking which would normally have lowered my BG has sent it higher in this hot weather in the past few days. Not sure if that might be the case with you too


----------



## Largesse1! (Aug 13, 2020)

It may we


rebrascora said:


> I have found recently that exercise like walking which would normally have lowered my BG has sent it higher in this hot weather in the past few days. Not sure if that might be the case with you too


It may well be. Thanks.


----------



## Lorilo (Aug 19, 2020)

Thought I might tag on to this thread as I have just returned from a gentle hour's walk only to find my bg is at 16! 
So concerned as I had a low carb breakfast just 2 eggs and a couple of tomatoes at 9.30 and had taken my dose of 500mg metformin at 9am. I have never before had such a high reading. Trying to get back into regular exercise as I thought it helped lower BG. Newly diagnosed type 2 and really struggling.


----------



## SueEK (Aug 19, 2020)

Lorilo said:


> Thought I might tag on to this thread as I have just returned from a gentle hour's walk only to find my bg is at 16!
> So concerned as I had a low carb breakfast just 2 eggs and a couple of tomatoes at 9.30 and had taken my dose of 500mg metformin at 9am. I have never before had such a high reading. Trying to get back into regular exercise as I thought it helped lower BG. Newly diagnosed type 2 and really struggling.


Do you know what your bg was before your walk?


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 19, 2020)

That is high! Did you make sure to wash your hands and retest? It is possible to get a rogue test strip or have a small amount of something sweet on your fingers which can adulterate the reading. It is always a good idea to retest if you get a particularly odd reading. What was your reading before breakfast?
If it is a genuine reading then it may be that your levels come down in a few hours as a result of the exercise or it may be that you are coming down with something. Do you take any medication which might affect your levels ie steroids?


----------



## Lorilo (Aug 19, 2020)

SueEK said:


> Do you know what your bg was before your walk?


Yes 6.4


----------



## Lorilo (Aug 19, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> That is high! Did you make sure to wash your hands and retest? It is possible to get a rogue test strip or have a small amount of something sweet on your fingers which can adulterate the reading. It is always a good idea to retest if you get a particularly odd reading. What was your reading before breakfast?
> If it is a genuine reading then it may be that your levels come down in a few hours as a result of the exercise or it may be that you are coming down with something. Do you take any medication which might affect your levels ie steroids?


Have just tested again and it's now 7.2 !! Panic over...I have so much to learn about managing diabetes so thank you so much for your advice.


----------



## Docb (Aug 19, 2020)

@rebrascora has made an important point about self-testing, especially for those starting out.  Don't panic about single readings because they can be in error for a whole host of reasons. 

Look for patterns. For example, if you went for a similar walk at the same time on several occasions and got the same increase, then you might have something to think about.


----------



## Lorilo (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks yes I am slowly discovering there are so many anomalies to being diabetic type 2 and very grateful for all the advice from forum members. I guess I will eventually get to grips with it all.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 19, 2020)

Don't worry, we are all still learning be it 6 weeks, 6 months or 6years since diagnosis. There is always something new to get your head around and whilst you get used to the goalposts constantly shifting and occasionally manage to figure out why, a lot of the time you have to rule out the obvious and then shrug and just accept that the Diabetes Fairy has been visiting and playing tricks. All we can do is our best and keep plugging away at it but it will never play by the rules all the time.


----------

